# SERA Dosierpumpe über Profibus steuern



## Klärmolch (13 September 2011)

Hallo,
ich habe SERA Dosierpumpen über Profibus anzubinden.
Die GSD-Datei und die Beschreibung habe ich.
Es gibt die Möglichkeit über PEW/PAW oder über ein Universalmodul.
Ist das mit SFC14/15?
Kann man auch direkt die PEW/PAW lesen/schreiben?

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## DiGo1969 (14 September 2011)

Hallo,



Klärmolch schrieb:


> Die GSD-Datei und die Beschreibung habe ich.
> Es gibt die Möglichkeit über PEW/PAW oder über ein Universalmodul.


ohne die SERA Dosierpumpe zu kennen. Durch das einbinden der GSD-Datei sollte doch die Anzahl der zu beschaltenden PEW und PAW Worte vorgegeben sein.




Klärmolch schrieb:


> Kann man auch direkt die PEW/PAW lesen/schreiben?


Ja. Die meisten Pumpen, Klappen, Regelventile die über Profibus angesteuert werden haben 2 Eingangsworte und 2 Ausgangsworte.
1. Eingangswort: Binäre Ansteuersignale (Freigabe, rechts, links…)
2. Eingangswort: Drehzahlsollwert (Menge, Impulse je…)
1. Ausgangswort: Statussignale (Störmeldungen)
2. Ausgangswort: Rückmeldung Drehzahlistwert


Dirk


----------



## Klärmolch (14 September 2011)

Die Pumpe hat 9 Byte Ein und 12 Byte Aus.
Beschaltung ist auch klar.
Wenn ich direkt mit den PE/PA arbeiten kann komme ich klar.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## DiGo1969 (14 September 2011)

Hi,
sollte gehen - ich kenne es nicht anders. Ich beschreibe auch immer die PE/PA.

Dirk


----------



## Verpolt (14 September 2011)

Klärmolch schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe SERA Dosierpumpen über Profibus anzubinden.
> Die GSD-Datei und die Beschreibung habe ich.
> Es gibt die Möglichkeit über PEW/PAW oder über ein Universalmodul.
> ...



Sollte dein Teilnehmer Konsistenz über die PEW/PAW haben, dann werden die Daten mit SFC14/15 gelesen/geschrieben.


----------



## Klärmolch (14 September 2011)

Dann werde ich das mal testen wenn ich die Pumpe zur Verfügung habe.
Bisher habe ich nur die Anleitung und die GSD-Datei.
Da es mehrere Pumpen sind, möchte ich mir einen FB schreiben um nicht alles doppelt machen zu müssen.

Gruß
Klaus


----------

